# Schwinn Jaguar 1953



## Rodney (Jul 12, 2016)

what length shifter cable do i need for a 1953 schwinn jaguar


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2016)

I believe it's 54.5" x 17.5" if my memory hasn't left. What is your serial number? There were no 53 model Jags but an early built 54 model would undoubtedly have a late 53 SN. Also, Schwinn used a few of the same serial numbers up to three different years.


----------



## Rodney (Jul 13, 2016)

serial #C87054 . Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 13, 2016)

That is a Nov 1953 number so it most likely a 1954 Model bike.  Roger


----------



## Rodney (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the information maybe i can find one in the wanted to buy section. from a fellow caber.


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2016)

Does it have double rear fender mount & aluminum rear hub, wondering if all 53 jag frames had that or how long they did that, all 3 of these are oct. 53 serial #'s, orange and red had aluminum hubs (black had no rims?)


----------



## Rodney (Jul 14, 2016)

I have two jaguars both have double fender mounts. Both hubs are stamped 53.


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2016)

are the frames 53?, what month, aluminum hubs?, just trying to figure out when they started to make Jaguar specific frames with just the brake/fender mount as the early ones were just Phantom frames with the handbrake bridge added, also early ones had aluminum SA hubs and don't know how long that went on?


----------



## Rodney (Jul 16, 2016)

Red Jaguar #C83331  Hub Stamped 53   9    Black Jaguar #C87054  Hub Stamped 53   6.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 1, 2017)

Old thread, but I thought I'd contribute to the brake bridge mystery.... I've got a black Jaguar serial number C76873, with just the brake bridge, no fender mount bridge. Nov 1953.


----------



## Deebo (Apr 12, 2019)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Old thread, but I thought I'd contribute to the brake bridge mystery.... I've got a black Jaguar serial number C76873, with just the brake bridge, no fender mount bridge. Nov 1953.



Is there a bracket I can buy for my cantilever? It only has the fender bracket.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2019)

There is an adapter bracket for a rear caliper mounting but they're hard to find. 



Deebo said:


> Is there a bracket I can buy for my cantilever? It only has the fender bracket.View attachment 979091


----------



## spoker (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## spoker (Apr 12, 2019)

heres what i would do,get it in posistion,weld and metal finish the edges


----------



## Deebo (Apr 12, 2019)

spoker said:


> View attachment 979114



where can I get one of those? and what's the name to that bracket? thanks.


----------



## spoker (Apr 12, 2019)

have 2 find have no idea where to get one,i make my own


----------



## Deebo (Apr 13, 2019)

spoker said:


> have 2 find have no idea where to get one,i make my own



So you basically just sandwich the seatstay bars with 2 plates? Or is there welding afterwards?


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2019)

u can do it either way depends how fancy u want to get


----------



## Deebo (Apr 15, 2019)

i just want it to hold the calipers. would u say the bolt on would be sufficient?


----------



## Oilit (Apr 15, 2019)

The trouble with clamping the two plates is that too tight crushes the frame tubes, not tight enough will eventually vibrate loose. Use lock nuts or red Lock-Tite.


----------



## Mymando (Apr 15, 2019)

Get a donor bike that’s not salvageable and get the bracket and have someone that’s good braze it on they can heat it and remove it clean it up and reinstall it.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 22, 2019)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Old thread, but I thought I'd contribute to the brake bridge mystery.... I've got a black Jaguar serial number C76873, with just the brake bridge, no fender mount bridge. Nov 1953.



A picture is worth a thousand words. Just saying.


----------



## Fred Pritchitt (Apr 22, 2019)

spoker said:


> View attachment 979114



Wow! Where can those adapters be purchased? That is totally cool.


----------



## spoker (Apr 22, 2019)

they were made by wienneman,when they come up for sale they ask 70 or 80 bucks,better ways 2 do it,heard they didnt work that wellsome em mostly on ppl converting single speed rays to 3 speeds


----------



## Fred Pritchitt (Apr 22, 2019)

That is expensive. Thanks. I'll try some other way.


----------

